# Keep failing during cut



## Itburnstopee (May 1, 2017)

I'm stuck in a cycle where I'll plan out my meals, prep for a few days and then at some point I'll be so overly hungry that I get pissed off snd iritable at the world and end up skipping the gym because I feel too weak and end up over eating.

im sure this is because I'd been eating too little even for a cut. I'll eat breakfast, lunch and only have about 1000 calories in at that point. I tried planning everything out but I keep failing. I'm frustrated in myself enough to not **** up again, was omw to buy food I shouldn't eat and pulled over to write this out. I guess my question is am I lacking discipline? I really want this bad

im also speculating I may not be getting enough carbs

4 eggs
2 packs oatmeal
Yogurt
Peanut butter
Banana


Protein shake+milk


Chicken breast
Spinach dressed in olive oil with broccoli and cottage cheese


Protein shake+milk
Yogurt


Steak or salmon or shrimp(add olive oil)
Broccoli rice mixed with tuna

i mix this up everyday and change the meals but basically this is what I'm eating. I don't think it's quite 2500-3000 calories


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 1, 2017)

the key to cutting is never letting yourself get hungry..You gotta stay in the middle ,never hungry never full


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> the key to cutting is never letting yourself get hungry..You gotta stay in the middle ,never hungry never full


 If I could get that balance then I could totally do this no problem, I could deal with feeling a little tired and weak too so long as I wasn't constantly Hangry like this. I'll work on figuring that out. Thanks Bundy!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> the key to cutting is never letting yourself get hungry..You gotta stay in the middle ,never hungry never full


 This!!

Gotta keep eating smaller meal throughout the day. Its hard to tell what your carb intake is. Looks like you are getting some for breakfast with the oatmeal/banana and your last meal with broccoli/rice combo. The spinach wont be much but great vitamins. Personally, the easiest way for me to stop being so hungry is to eat less carbs. Upping my carbs always seem to make me want to eat more.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 1, 2017)

I am the worst person to be around when I'm hungry lol


----------



## Dex (May 2, 2017)

I know how that is. You get so hungry that you get to the point where you don't care any longer and eat whatever. It is just like getting so horny after a while that you will bang a fatty. Keep something around, a shake or something easy, so you don't end up failing. You can do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2017)

Dex said:


> I know how that is. You get so hungry that you get to the point where you don't care any longer and eat whatever. It is just like getting so horny after a while that you will bang a fatty. Keep something around, a shake or something easy, so you don't end up failing. You can do it.



If you diet correctly you will never be hungry


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2017)

I keep protein bars and beef jerky on hand when l don't have time to eat a meal. when I get hungry I can actually feel my body going catabolic like it's eating itself, shitty.


----------



## ron1204 (May 2, 2017)

EC helps a ton with those cravings and you can eat again when your next meal is up.


----------



## Bosco200 (May 2, 2017)

Try using fiber powder in your shakes, it'll help you stay feeling full longer


----------



## ToolSteel (May 2, 2017)

Keto ftw....


----------



## BRICKS (May 2, 2017)

For me more meals throughout the day works for both.  Easier for me to get more calories or to cut calories without intense hunger than eating a "traditional" 3 meals per day.  But its also mindset.  If I'm trying to gain I'm less tolerant of feeling hungry.  Trying to lose fat, doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2017)

Swap them shakes for something quick and easy that digests slowly. Someone else said beef jerky or a Greek yogurt or maybe just another piece of chicken. **** I'm the last person that should give diet advice.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I keep protein bars and beef jerky on hand when l don't have time to eat a meal. when I get hungry I can actually feel my body going catabolic like it's eating itself, shitty.



The worst time for this kinda thing for me is somewhere around 20 hours after a squat dead or bench workout

If I don't eat a big meal at that time when the hungry hits youre gunna see me go ape shit


----------



## mickems (May 2, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> If I could get that balance then I could totally do this no problem, I could deal with feeling a little tired and weak too so long as I wasn't constantly Hangry like this. I'll work on figuring that out. Thanks Bundy!



I eat a hard boiled egg when I get the hunger urge. Seems to take off the edge and its pretty filling. Also drown myself with lots of water.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 14, 2017)

Water definitely helps to just give that full feeling


----------



## curtisvill (May 14, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> Water definitely helps to just give that full feeling



I find the more more water I drink the less hungry I get.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2017)

remember burns during a correct diet ,cut ,recomp you shoulkd never be hungry..Its all about what u eat and portions ..Im shredded and i eat all day


----------

